# Mozilla 1.3b s'inchioda sul sito ANSA?

## bsolar

Se provo ad aprire il sito dell'ANSA il browser s'inchioda.

----------

## linuxino

a me addirittura si spegne il browser  :Shocked: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Ho installato Mozilla 1.3b l'altro giorno e sono incappato anch'io nello stesso problema... il browser va in crash non solo con ANSA, ma anche con Libero.

L'intoppo non e' da poco. Spero abbiano risolto la questione con la 1.3 finale.

----------

## bsolar

Se non sarà risolto manderò un bugreport a chi di dovere.

----------

## arturo.digioia

A me il sito ANSA salta anche con Mozilla 1.2.1 .

----------

## cerri

Confermo i problemi di stabilita' con libero con mozilla 1.2.1.

Che tristezza.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

La 1.3 installata ora risolve il problema sul sito ansa   :Very Happy: 

----------

